# looking for work



## shaughnessylawn (Jan 5, 2005)

looking for work in Anne arundal county and Baltimore


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Highs in the 50s all week and no snow in sight . What type of work are you looking for ? On a serious note , if you have a plow and are looking to sub , head to the airport and sub for some of the contractors over there.


----------



## shaughnessylawn (Jan 5, 2005)

snow landscape all the goodies


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Send me an email , give me some background , your capabilities , experience , licences etc , phone number .I sub out a lot of things in the warm season . Matt [email protected]


----------

